# Fantasy Character Crush?



## Chris2012

So, who's your fantasy character crush? Mine would have to be Holo The Wise Wolf. And I don't even care for anime that much.


----------



## ColdTurkey

-Iris(Latale)
-Eria the Water Charmer
-Charlotte Dunois
-Female Selki(FFCC:EOT)
-Kousaka Kirino

Feels awkward


----------



## Ohhai

There's 2 BIG reasons why I had a crush on these as a kid, anybody dare to guess what they would be?

Lara Croft from Tomb Raider









Jessica Rabbit from Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## GunnyHighway

Ohhai said:


> There's 2 BIG reasons why I had a crush on these as a kid, anybody dare to guess what they would be?


There's no way I can figure out how. I just think and think and I can't figu..BOOBIES!

For myself, Kairi from Kingdom Heart stuck in my head. More of a personality thing I think than anything else. Number one for me though, probably Ada Wong from Resident Evil. Nothing like kicking complete *** in a sexy red dress.


----------



## Chris2012

GunnyHighway said:


> There's no way I can figure out how. I just think and think and I can't figu..BOOBIES!
> 
> For myself, Kairi from Kingdom Heart stuck in my head. More of a personality thing I think than anything else. Number one for me though, probably Ada Wong from Resident Evil. Nothing like kicking complete *** in a sexy red dress.


Oh and by saying an Asian name, you totally reminded me!!! Professor Ellen Anders. I was in love with her during my Halo Wars days.


----------



## David777

It has been a very long time since I've had a crush on a fictional character.

But she made me furry:


----------



## Escape Artist

Ashley Williams from Mass Effect.


----------



## erasercrumbs

The Barbarian boss, from Ninja Gaiden. I dig the lovable way he swats at nothing and never wins. It brings out my inner caregiver.


----------



## Chris2012

erasercrumbs said:


> The Barbarian boss, from Ninja Gaiden. I dig the lovable way he swats at nothing and never wins. It brings out my inner caregiver.


That reminded me of the first boss fight in Deux Ex: Human Revolution. That man is slow, throws multiple grenades at a time, and then walks right into them. I swear he kills himself.

But the funniest part is his commentary as he's doing it.


----------



## Ohhai

GunnyHighway said:


> There's no way I can figure out how. I just think and think and I can't figu..BOOBIES!


WHOAH, what do you think I am? some kinda perv? It was there intelligence, and charisma.:tiptoe
(and maybe boobies)


----------



## WhoAmIToday

erasercrumbs said:


> The Barbarian boss, from Ninja Gaiden. I dig the lovable way he swats at nothing and never wins. It brings out my inner caregiver.
> [/YOUTUBE]


Oh I see what you did there.

Also: Furry porn ITT O.O


----------



## Watercoulour

Ive got a lot O////O

But my recent favorite is Jin from Samurai Champloo X3


----------



## ColdTurkey

I'm also interested in the person in Watercoulour's avatar for some reason.


----------



## Syndacus

I like ****ty drunk pirate chicks..


----------



## Syndacus

And Beatrix from FF9


----------



## Chris2012

Xfixiate said:


> And Beatrix from FF9


haha! Yes, Beatrix was quite the hottie back in the day... though now she looks kind of like a midget.


----------



## Chris2012

Dead Leaves said:


> Yeah, I think all of the Final Fantasy IX characters had strange proportions.


Yeah I know. I was just sayin'... haha

I remember thinking she was hot, but in retrospect, it's kind of funny since she looks like she's 3 foot tall.


----------



## Marakunda

.


----------



## keyla965

ICHIGO KUROSAKI for sure. I love that dude so much in bleach. Hes funny and caring and hes just so amazing to me.


----------



## Matomi

Lucy from Elfen Lied


----------



## CynicalOptimist

Although I probably have more than deux, I can only think of these right now:

1. Lars Alexandersson from Tekken 6 video game

http://images.wikia.com/tekken/en/images/f/fb/LarsTekken6.jpg

2. Snow from Final Fantasy 13 video game

http://www.ffotaku.com/images/final-fantasy-xiii/wallpapers/jp_snow_1.jpg


----------



## The Silent 1

Aerith Gainsborough from Final Fantasy VII
















Hinata Hyuga from Naruto


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Howl from Howl's moving castle.

Um...I know I'm supposed to be 27 ...but ...yeah.

*hides*


----------



## Rixy

STOP. JUDGING. ME. :afr


----------



## nycdude

Samus zero suit


----------



## rgrwng

i second Lara Croft, but would also add the newer Lara Croft design, as well. not enough games with female leads!

unless you count Female Shepard from Mass Effect, i could also add the Aquarian. a very mysterious alien, indeed.


----------



## artandis

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Howl from Howl's moving castle.
> 
> Um...I know I'm supposed to be 27 ...but ...yeah.
> 
> *hides*


Oh my gosh I second this!


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Ah, don't we all wish we could be Sophie. lol.


----------



## rgrwng

Lisa Hayes, Macross.


----------



## erasercrumbs

I have a platonic crush on Gotrek Gurnisson, and would be willing to pay upwards of twenty American dollars for a version of him in plushie form.


----------



## Robodontopus

Princess Nuala from Hellboy 2


----------



## Chopkinsca

Matomi said:


> Lucy from Elfen Lied


Ah, me too. I connect with how she was an outsider as a kid and left to isolation. I wish the anime continued. I know there is the manga, but it's not the same as animation.


----------



## Sanctus

Morrigan from Dragon Age


----------



## Syndacus

Zoe from Dreamfall:


----------



## Jenchu

Solid Snake
My husband. Even if he does age fast.


----------



## Rixy

Add another one to the list. I've been making my way through the first season of Dollhouse and I have a thing for Claire. I really couldn't care less about those scars.










I remember her from Angel when I was a kid. Don't really remember much about Angel - just her bein' super purdy and all. Good call on the casting, Joss. :b


----------



## danberado

Sexy girl + scars = sexy girl.
Lovely lady + scars = lovely lady.
Women, you're beautiful with or without scars.


----------



## obsidianavenger

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Howl from Howl's moving castle.
> 
> Um...I know I'm supposed to be 27 ...but ...yeah.
> 
> *hides*


YOUR HAIR LOOKS LIKE STARLIGHT!!! (that bit cracked me up sorry lol)


----------



## To22

Nico Robin <3


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## beli mawr

I think I'll always have a thing for a red headed witch after this one...


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Rebecca Chambers










Yes indeed :yes


----------



## Nikola




----------



## fire mage64

Yoruichi from Bleach










Mugen from Samurai Champloo










Weiss from RWBY


----------



## JH1983

I didn't even realize it at first because I played these two games years apart, but the voice acting for both characters was done by the same person. I think that may have been part of it.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Apathie

(Currently)


----------



## Nunuc

beli mawr said:


> I think I'll always have a thing for a red headed witch after this one...












YES!!!


----------



## zraktor




----------



## Testsubject

Lilith from Jewish Mythology I have an obsession with her.


----------



## Dresden

_*Koko Hekmatyar from Jormungand.
I love her! :clap
*_


----------



## Moose on the Loose

It may sound weird, but, Ariel From little mermaid.










I don't know if it's the red hair or what, but I find her stunning. I especially love the co-play models of her.


----------



## rosecolored

This is bae.


----------



## Lizzy84

Spock, Dr Who, Snape, Gregory House, Sherlock, currently the doctor in Masters of Sex. Basically, anyone with a big brain and an attitude problem does it for me!


----------



## Tokztero

Eileen from Silent Hill 4: The Room.


----------



## GotAnxiety

Testsubject said:


> Lilith from Jewish Mythology I have an obsession with her.


lilith is such a pretty name.


----------



## JustThisGuy

Jade








Beyond Good & Evil

Kaylee from Firefly/Serenity


----------



## Common Misconception

fire mage64 said:


> Yoruichi from Bleach


:yes yes!

and

Leon S Kennedy - Resident Evil series.










and Gene Starwind :3 - Outlaw Star


----------



## AceEmoKid

JH1983 said:


> I didn't even realize it at first because I played these two games years apart, but the voice acting for both characters was done by the same person. I think that may have been part of it.


Seconded on Rikku. And yes, Tara Strong is the voice actress. Realizing she voiced Rikku and a bunch of other characters I love made me love Rikku even more. 

Also, Ellie from The Last of Us is a cutie (plus she's a ****ing badass, lol) :


----------



## cybernaut

harajuku kitty said:


> This is bae.


Mine too . He's so bad ǡss lol. I've been re-watching the DBZ saga (after a decade of not watching it) during my Winter break and am almost done with the Frieza Saga.


----------



## JH1983

AceEmoKid said:


> Seconded on Rikku. And yes, Tara Strong is the voice actress. Realizing she voiced Rikku and a bunch of other characters I love made me love Rikku even more.


Tara Strong is an awesome voice actress. FFX was the first game I played where the characters actually had personalities you could see and hear as opposed to mostly just reading what they said like in earlier games. I thought Rikku was super cute in FFX and FFX-2. When I first played Lost Odyssey I thought Seth seemed really awesome before I even knew who did her voice. Then about halfway through the game she went down in a battle and said, "Oh no!" and it clicked where I knew the voice from. It had been years since I played FFX or FFX-2. I looked it up and it was her. She also did the voice of the girl on Lollipop Chainsaw, although I've never played it. She did some voices on cartoons including Drawn Together, too.


----------



## AceEmoKid

JH1983 said:


> Tara Strong is an awesome voice actress. FFX was the first game I played where the characters actually had personalities you could see and hear as opposed to mostly just reading what they said like in earlier games. I thought Rikku was super cute in FFX and FFX-2. When I first played Lost Odyssey I thought Seth seemed really awesome before I even knew who did her voice. Then about halfway through the game she went down in a battle and said, "Oh no!" and it clicked where I knew the voice from. It had been years since I played FFX or FFX-2. I looked it up and it was her. She also did the voice of the girl on Lollipop Chainsaw, although I've never played it. She did some voices on cartoons including Drawn Together, too.


Mhm. She also voices the main character in MLP: FiM (probably irrelevant to you, but it's my favorite show haha) and does the voice for a bunch of other TV characters, like Timmy Turner from Fairly Odd Parents, Bubbles from the Powerpuff Girls, the baby from Rugrats (except her main lines are basically to say "poopy"), Raven from Teen Titans, etc. And I've played Lollipop Chainsaw before; the main character Tara voices is Juliet Starling. It's actually a really funny, quirky game. She voices for soooo many good games.


----------



## JH1983

AceEmoKid said:


> Mhm. She also voices the main character in MLP: FiM (probably irrelevant to you, but it's my favorite show haha) and does the voice for a bunch of other TV characters, like Timmy Turner from Fairly Odd Parents, Bubbles from the Powerpuff Girls, the baby from Rugrats (except her main lines are basically to say "poopy"), Raven from Teen Titans, etc. And I've played Lollipop Chainsaw before; the main character Tara voices is Juliet Starling. It's actually a really funny, quirky game. She voices for soooo many good games.


I didn't realize she was that big of a voice acting star, I guess there is such a thing as that. I'd never thought much about it. She does have a great voice though. She looks pretty hot in the pictures I've seen of her, too.


----------



## jamesjameson

Syndacus said:


> And Beatrix from FF9


yep beatrix for me although the fan art is better the fingers in that picture are really weird.


----------



## thebadshepard

Yuna...


----------



## thebadshepard

waifu thread?

waifu thread.

Fuu:


----------



## Steve123

This pretty bad considering how the plot unfolds but, Elizabeth from Bioshock Infinite was... well... adorable


----------



## ltrain

zraktor said:


>


That's an awesome Rinoa!


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

I'd hit it :b










Indeed it can't


----------



## Charmander

Bilbo. N'aww. <3


----------



## The Phantom Pain

Lighting from the FFXIII Universe.










Nuff said


----------



## To22

Lucy Heartfilia from Fairy Tail


----------



## bewilderedminerals




----------



## emmidot

Raziel pre-abyss from Legacy of Kain: Soulreaver
Hnnngh!


----------



## Slinkington

There are more pictures of women in this thread than men... Interesting. 

If I were homosexual, it'd definitely be Zarbon. Damn he's hot:









Veran is pretty cool:


----------



## AceEmoKid

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Chii~ :3


----------



## ShatteredGlass

AceEmoKid said:


> Mhm. She also voices the main character in MLP: FiM (probably irrelevant to you, but it's my favorite show haha) and does the voice for a bunch of other TV characters, like Timmy Turner from Fairly Odd Parents, Bubbles from the Powerpuff Girls, the baby from Rugrats (except her main lines are basically to say "poopy"), Raven from Teen Titans, etc. And I've played Lollipop Chainsaw before; the main character Tara voices is Juliet Starling. It's actually a really funny, quirky game. She voices for soooo many good games.


She also voiced Ben from Ben 10 in the original series.

MLP: FiM? I love that show! /) Brony here! lol


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Nathan Drake. <3


----------



## Circa93

*ONE *of my fantasy character crushes. Kaiden Alenko from *Mass Effect 3*
He is so caring, loyal and when I found out he was able to have a gay relationship with Shepard (main character in Mass Effect) I ****ing died :clap


----------



## jim11

Ada Wong. Cool, elegant and classy.


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## LudwigVanBetelgeuse

Oh yeah, Kallen is nice, but nothing beats C.C. in my eyes! 

This has been my wallpaper for over a year now:


----------



## 0589471

OK so not exactly fantasy, but it is a fictional story. I have a HUGE crush on the character Phillip Kopus from The Red Road lol. He's played by the same guy who was Khal Drogo on Game of Thrones, and though I liked him in that too, I like him so much more here.


----------



## Raynic781

Sephiroth is my #1.


----------



## beffa

babyyyyy


----------



## mezzoforte

Kasumi Goto
So sassy and badass :heart


----------

